# Popular video of my mini



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/e_lNxf8JMig

Made a video of me working my horse Krackerjack just for fun and didn't think it would be that popular. I posted it on Sunday and Downunder Horsemanship shared it on their fan page on FB they've had over 200 likes, over 50 positive comments and 80 shares. These people own mostly full size horses and they just loved the video and now wants a mini. The video now has almost 1,900 views. Just thought it was all very cool and wanted to share it here.


----------



## Marty (Jan 12, 2012)

I love this boy, always have. (and you of course). For those of you that don't know, Krackerjack has practically grown up here on LB. He has come so far. Congrats on such a well trained little guy who just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 15, 2012)

2466 views




Congrats you were both awesome.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 15, 2012)

Great video.



:yeahYou can see that you have spent a lot of time with him and he loves what he is doing..Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jill (Jan 16, 2012)

You already know I love it, Jamie!!! WTG WTG WTG!!!!!


----------



## bluebird (Jan 17, 2012)

Great video! You make it look so easy.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## wingnut (Jan 21, 2012)

Did you use a round pen? That's my biggest deficit with the DUH training...I don't have one and simply can't get one any time soon. To many other things on the list of "must haves" with much higher priority!





GREAT job!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks! Most defintelly, don't know what I would do without one.


----------



## Reble (Jan 21, 2012)

FANTASTIC thanks enjoyed and the music was right on...


----------



## wingnut (Mar 2, 2012)

Can you tell me what size diameter your round pen is?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 2, 2012)

He's gorgeous! What a great video - fun to watch too, no wonder it is so popular!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 4, 2012)

wingnut said:


> Can you tell me what size diameter your round pen is?


Can't remeber its at least 40' if not 50' and its perfect size more me, wouldn't go bigger you can probably get away with a lil smaller.


----------



## MeganH (Mar 4, 2012)

Love this video. Makes me want to get out there and work with my little guy.


----------

